# Flash or Blurry pics?



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Ugh I dont even enjoy taking pictures anymore after selling my Canon Rebel.. this Canon Powershot is just horrible unless you take pictures outside on a sunny day! Would it be better for me to use the flash, which knocks out Crickets gorgeous eyes, or not to use flash and risk blurry pictures if there is even the slightest movement? Oh poo, I cant wait till I can afford a nicer camera again, its depressing atback



Flash;










No Flash;


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a canon powershot that I absolutely love, but its the best camera I've owned. I really want to upgrade to something like the rebel but I dont have the money lol, plus, I dont know how to use one. I'd probably have to take classes or something but its something I am soo interested. Really, your powershot is probably one of the best you can get unless you go back up to the nicer ones  

Your kitty is very pretty with or without the flash


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I think there are a few different models of powershots though.. I know one of which I had seen that was about $400.. I only have the $200 model, my Canon Rebel was like $700 and was super easy to use, I think it was even easier to use then this powershot actually. But I ran into some tough times awhile ago and needed to sell it for the money, of course I regret it but I cant go back now. Once I get the money again I will buy the updated Rebel, for now im stuck with this one.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I find the latest and greatest too expensive, but you can get 1 and 2 year old digital cameras in excellent condition for less the 1/2 price off e-bay.
Now I have 2 canon Elphs a SD100 and a SD400.
There's a red eye reduction feature that help, but to get good pictures you need to use the macro feature for close up and consider getting a tripod.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you ramp up the ISO at all? 

I do a lot of gig photograpy, and have never used the flash. I do a lot of low-light, no flash photography. I'm a bit rubbish with full daylight.

The first digital camera I had was a nasty piece of HP plastic, I couldn't turn the flash off, so I left it on and covered the flash with a band-aid - it went off but didn't wash anything out.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Your cat is very cute. With or Without flash, but I like the no flash better. hehe.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

You need an external flash if you're taking pics of your cat in low light. The external flash will bring out the features of his points (face mostly).

I bounce the flash off the ceiling so it does appear more natural and to avoid red eye.

I'm a Nikon girl, and use the SB600 flash. Is your camera a P&S or DSLR?

Took this one the other day, using the flash.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I love taking photos! I am not a pro by ANY MEANS but I do read here and there and practice a lot.

You can try pulling your ISO up some, too much and the shot will look really grainy.

What powershot do you have? Will it take an external flash?
I have the G10 but I use a speedlight extrenal flash with diffuser for indoor shots. A diffuser is a fancy word for a white plastic cap on the flash lol

I would love to get the new DSLR but can't justify the cost for myself. Such is life when you have a family :?

Something else to try is a good editing program. Read, read read every little thing your program can do.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Not my best job but I took 2-3 minutes to clean up your photo a tad bit using paint shop pro. Had this been a real photo I was working on, I would have zoomed in with the red eye thing better and blended it in a mask.

All I did was crop the darker edges out, did a quick red eye fix, I brought the contrast down some to get the richness of her fur and hit my glamorize filter to make her look fuzzy and soft. Two minutes and super easy

My photo









yours


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Meezer_lover said:


> You need an external flash if you're taking pics of your cat in low light. The external flash will bring out the features of his points (face mostly).
> 
> I bounce the flash off the ceiling so it does appear more natural and to avoid red eye.
> 
> ...


Meezer ~ outstanding shot!!!! Mind if you copy and paste your EXIF info on it? I have been trying for DAYS to get a good photo of the kittens playing at their window. I either blow out the sky or blow out Sparta's fur :? I tried shooting in RAW as well to help fix the lighting but not good luck. 

I do use an external flash with diffuser as well but white fur on window with sun is REALLY hard =/ I use the Canon G10 (point and shoot)
I would LOVE to get a shot like this:love2:love2:love2

The best I have gotten so far is no flash, sleeping shots. Still no where near as good as yours :?


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

That looks great Praline! Yeah im not good with touching photos up.. I have a photoshop program but I never got around to learning how to use it, not sure if I could fix photos that way or not. 

To be honest, I never read the how to use manuals on any of my cameras.. I just take the pictures. To be even more honest, I dont even know what ISO means LOL I had every intentions on taking a photography class when I had my Canon Rebel so I could learn how to use it, but I procrastinate and never got around to that either. Guess I will just deal with the photos that I take. *sigh*


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

These are pictures I took with the Canon Rebel, some







of them were used with a long range lense (expecially the zoo pics because the animals were at a decent distance away) Gosh I miss that camera


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

ISO is basically your film speed. 

In lower light areas if your not using a flash you need to bring up your film speed (ISO) so the photo isn't blurry. The problem with ISO in point and shoots is the higher you go, the more grain you get and point and shoots are really bad about grainy photos. The lower the ISO, the better quality of the photo. 

The reason your photo is blurry in the no flash pic is the exposure was too long. The "eye" stays open longer to grab more light. Since it stayed opened longer, the movements are blurred.

Most photographers refuse to do no flash photography in low light areas unless they have a tripod. 


It drives me bonkers to see folks with $3,000 cameras with no idea how to use them. The camera is never taken off of auto ~ poor thing =(

I know and use every setting on my little point and shoot. Its bent, has scratches, is dinged up and I use it every single day. It is well loved.

Know your cameras limitations. Work with those knobs and settings and don't be afraid to experiment. It is no biggie here at the house if I flash off a 100 or so shots if I am playing with my AP or bouncing light to get the look I want. Its not like I have to develop them 

Classes are OKAY but your best learning is putting that camera in your hand and using it a 100 times a day. Nothing beats hands on training:love2


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice cat, but what's that hanging out of the plastic dish? 

One problem with your available light shots is that you're shooting against the light, which appears to be coming in from the right hand side as the picture is viewed. Shoot from that side. Hopefully the cat will cooperate.

If you have time, which is not always available with a cat, you can also use some sort of a white reflector (a piece of old sheeting, in some sort of makeshift frame -- stretched over a piece of cardboard? A white painted piece of cardboard.) so that some of the light that coming from the right is thrown onto the cats face. Sometimes it doesn't need much. And if push comes to shove, a mobile lamp. this will probably change the colouring. Don't use flourscent.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice shots! I want a DSLR but alas all my extra money goes to pets hehe

Here is a shot I took with my point and shoot using a tripod and no flash.
It is a night beach shot and I wanted to get the lights in the back to show up. It is still grainy even with the tri pod. 






Again ~ tri pod and still grain

Here is a photo of fireworks using a point and shoot ~ not easy LET ME TELL YOU!! lol



Here is another shot that is REALLY REALLY hard to do ~ a low light NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY ride.... try pulling that off with a point and shoot :wink
(I am sure most are familiar with the ride hehe)




So I am not a pro BY ANY MEANS. I work with what I have and know my camera's limits. One day I will have the camera I want and then WATCH OUT! HE HE


So just keep practicing and trying different settings. Your point and shoot is only as good as you are


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

praline said:


> Most photographers refuse to do no flash photography in low light areas unless they have a tripod.


Never used to be like that in the good old days. 

Try resting your camera and hands frmly on the edge of a table or chair to steady things.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

jusjim said:


> Nice cat, but what's that hanging out of the plastic dish?
> 
> One problem with your available light shots is that you're shooting against the light, which appears to be coming in from the right hand side as the picture is viewed. Shoot from that side. Hopefully the cat will cooperate.
> 
> If you have time, which is not always available with a cat, you can also use some sort of a white reflector (a piece of old sheeting, in some sort of makeshift frame -- stretched over a piece of cardboard? A white painted piece of cardboard.) so that some of the light that coming from the right is thrown onto the cats face. Sometimes it doesn't need much. And if push comes to shove, a mobile lamp. this will probably change the colouring. Don't use flourscent.


I do have a piece of cardboard wrapped in foil (hi tech Im tellin ya hehe)
My problem is I blow out her fur every time :?
That wasn't a dish but one of those track toys she fell asleep on. She was facing the sunset in the window and I was trying to focus a bit more on the sun beams coming through the window =/ it didn't work however.
80% of my shots of both kittens, I either have it too dark where Mouse looks like a shadow or too light with Sparta's fur blown out. 



> Never used to be like that in the good old days. :razz:
> 
> Try resting your camera and hands frmly on the edge of a table or chair to steady things.


I am the master of this LOL I have been known to have my hubby bend over so I can use his back in a pinch ~ that man must love me :wink


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

praline said:


> Meezer ~ outstanding shot!!!! Mind if you copy and paste your EXIF info on it?


Here you go:

Date	Jun 16, 2011 12:52:25 PM
Width	800
Height	532
File Size	249361
Camera	NIKON CORPORATION
Model	NIKON D70s
Exposure	1/60 sec
Aperture	5.6
Focal Length	98mm
Flash Used	true
Orientation	1
White Balance	0
Metering Mode	5
Exposure Program	2
Exposure Bias	0.0
Date and Time (Original)	2011:06:16 19:52:25
Color Space	1
X-Resolution	300.0
Y-Resolution	300.0
Resolution Unit	2
Software	Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Date and Time	2011:06:16 20:08:19
YCbCr Positioning	2
Date and Time (Digitized)	2011:06:16 19:52:25
Compressed Bits Per Pixel	4.0
Max Aperture	5.0
Light Source	0
Subject Time	00
Sub Sec Time (Original)	00
Sub Sec Time (Digitized)	00
Sensing Method	2
Custom Rendered	0
Exposure Mode	0
Digital Zoom Ratio	1.0
Focal Length (in 35mm film)	147
Scene Capture Type	0
Gain Control	0
Contrast	1
Saturation	0
Sharpness	0
Subject Distance Range	0


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Tripods are a life saver for sure. I also have some light reflectors, though I haven't used them much to be honest. Those are great for filling in shadows.

It's not the camera that takes good pictures, it's the person behind the camera. Good P&S cameras have come a long way. The difference is that you're limited to what you can do with the camera, since P&S's are designed for the general public. 

I try NOT to rely on Photoshop, though 99% of photographers these days use it.

In general, I keep my camera on Program Mode, though I do know how to work with aperture and shutter speed. I've taken photography classes and have learned on my own through experimenting over the years. I've also sold some of my work, and have done portraits for people in the past. But I'm still no expert by any means. You have to really stand out these days, since everyone is a "photographer" with their digital cameras.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks! I am going to give it another shot on manual using your settings. 

I either blow the window or blow Sparta's fur out or it comes out too dark =(

I use print shop pro. I will play with the contrast or curves a bit. I try not to doctor TOO much. Masking drives me bonkers lol

One thing I would LOVE to get is the mystical filters from Auto FX
Auto FX Software : Mystical Suite Product Details

I love these filters but I cant see paying that for a filter lol

Take a look at the slideshows. I did download the free sample and LOVED how they looked and it was really easy to use.


----------

